# Gutter Diversion Quick FIx



## Deke7619 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi....I just purchased a place with known problems that I will be fixing over time.  The foundation is a problem due to drainage, partly because there is inadequate gutters and poor overall drainage.  I am attaching pictures of one of the gutters that drains directly to the foundation.  Anyone have a simple (temporary) solution to diverting the water from this gutter away from the house?  I don't know how to best mount a temporary downspout below this inadequate gutter and divert the runoff through PVC.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2010)

it looks like the metal flashing is sticking out a few inches You should be able to cut a hole and install the plastic gutter drain in that area and have a sheet metal shop make a plug for the end. take pictures and measurements with you


----------



## kok328 (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe buy a piece of pvc gutter and notch the side of it to catch the water and divert it away from the foundation.  This will definitely be an eye sore until you can figure a better method.


----------



## Deke7619 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Here's a bad and not to scale photoshopped idea of what might work.  Could I notch out some corrugated PVC pipe, attach it to the gutter, and just run that down and away from the house?  It seems like it would work as long as I can get it fastened securely. Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 31, 2010)

Deke, well thats on way to do it, but I'd suggest getting a 12" piece of 6" gutter and some gutter brackets with the screw in fasteners, 2 end caps, 1 outlet, a tube of gutter caulk, 1-10' 3X4" down pipe, 2 "A" elbows, 1 "B" elbow and 20' of black corrugated plastic drain pipe that is not slotted but solid. For less than $25.00 you can fix the problem permanently.


----------



## Deke7619 (Dec 31, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Deke, well thats on way to do it, but I'd suggest getting a 12" piece of 6" gutter and some gutter brackets with the screw in fasteners, 2 end caps, 1 outlet, a tube of gutter caulk, 1-10' 3X4" down pipe, 2 "A" elbows, 1 "B" elbow and 20' of black corrugated plastic drain pipe that is not slotted but solid. For less than $25.00 you can fix the problem permanently.



OK Old Dog...I think I'm with you....  Are you saying that the the existing gutter is standard square 6" gutter, and that I can attach to that?  I haven't measured it, but it doesn't look standard to me.  I'll have to measure.  Assuming that's true and I can join a new piece to it, I think you're saying to add a 12" section plus an outlet, cap it, and run a rigid downspout and divert with solid corrugated drain pipe.  Sounds good.  What's the second end cap for?  Thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 31, 2010)

What I'd suggest is putting the small section of new gutter below the existing, secured to the fascia board, trim back the metal of the existing so it has plenty of room to drain into the new gutter but not close enough to drip behind it. Place the end caps on the section of gutter, crimp the edge and caulk. Cut the hole for the outlet, insert the outlet, pop rivet the outlet, caulk around the edge of the outlet then start hanging the down pipe. Use the 2 "A" elbows at the top, one opposite the other, you may need a small piece of down pipe between them to stretch to the wall, secure the down pipe and put the "B" elbow at the bottom.


----------



## Deke7619 (Dec 31, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> What I'd suggest is putting the small section of new gutter below the existing, secured to the fascia board, trim back the metal of the existing so it has plenty of room to drain into the new gutter but not close enough to drip behind it. Place the end caps on the section of gutter, crimp the edge and caulk. Cut the hole for the outlet, insert the outlet, pop rivet the outlet, caulk around the edge of the outlet then start hanging the down pipe. Use the 2 "A" elbows at the top, one opposite the other, you may need a small piece of down pipe between them to stretch to the wall, secure the down pipe and put the "B" elbow at the bottom.



Great idea!  Thanks!


----------

